# New challenges...



## George Farmer (13 Apr 2009)

I thought some of you may be interested to know that the PFK Great Planted Tank series is coming to an end soon.

Our very own Mark Evans (saintly) is to be featured in the last episode with his MA @ East Bridgford display tank.

I have really enjoyed compiling the series and interviewing some of the world's top aquascapers, but it's time to move on to fresh challenges, and give the readers something new.  However, I will still be still contributing a regular planted tank article too.

Anyway, I am starting a new series on biotopes.  Here's some background info, for your interest.

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/f ... hp?t=41727

I've been a sponge taking in loads of new info about fish and their natural habitats.

I've been collecting as much decor and hardscape materials as I can, from twigs, pebbles and leaves to slate and mud!

The idea is to accurately represent a specific habitat, whilst producing an aesthetically pleasing layout.  And also making it accessible to the 'average' reader on a budget.  Hopefully I can help to promote biotope aquaria in a similar way to how I've been promoting planted tanks and aquascaping through PFK.

It's going to be a huge learning curve and I can't wait to get started!

Here's my assistant sorting out some wood for a potential future set-up...


----------



## nry (13 Apr 2009)

That might tempt me to re-start my PFK subscription, if I could start my tank again with different fish I'd really consider an aquascaped biotope, your series should prove a good read!


----------



## andy (13 Apr 2009)

George, have you ever considdered doing a paludariums ?....to me, that would be a superb biotope where land meets water, epiphytic terrestrial plants  overhanging the water, some of the aquatics beconing marginals or bog plants, little waterfalls etc etc

I did a small, aqua-one open topped effort a few years ago but it never came to much.  Mym dream is to set up a big one...6 feet high, 2 foot wide and 6 foot long.  I can dream i suppose.

here's two of my efforts









Andy


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Apr 2009)

a paludarium would be great, they need to take off more too.
Looking forward to it George, and i have enjoyed the series.


----------



## ianh (13 Apr 2009)

This sounds like a really interesting and challenging series George. 

I am sure this is an area of aquascaping that could be expanded greatly, not only from the aesthetic perspective, but also from the greater understanding of fish species, their natural habitats and general welfare. 

How many aquarist, myself included, really know the true environments many tropical fishes species originate from. It will really be interesting to see if any different behavior is exhibited by the inclusion of naturally occurring fish within their designated biotypes.  

It also seems that you have a future top aquascaper in the making. However, I did ponder on the biotype the pink spherical object could be included in   

Ian


----------



## TDI-line (13 Apr 2009)

This sounds great George, i'll look forward to reading about these (and maybe viewing them too).   


Does anyone know of a site or list of biotopes?

 So if UKAPS planters wanted to recreate a biotope, they would have all the details they need, like region, substrate, decor and fish and plants allowed to that region.


----------



## Ed Seeley (13 Apr 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of a site or list of biotopes?
> 
> So if UKAPS planters wanted to recreate a biotope, they would have all the details they need, like region, substrate, decor and fish and plants allowed to that region.



Closest I've found to that are these Dan; Mongabay.com and Badman's biotope aquaria.

Not perhaps as much detail as we'd want!

There's also some amazing pictures of a West African stream on a thread on Apistogramma.com (that I can't find at the moment...  ) that would give a lot of inspiration.  It was pics from a guy visiting Cameroon I think.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (13 Apr 2009)

I can't wait for this feature! Biotopes are my favourite thing. The tank that I'm planning to do now is goin to be a biotope.

This will hopefully increase the number of biotopes entered into IAPLC, it's too scarce for my liking!


----------



## amy4342 (13 Apr 2009)

Ooooh, sounds like a good new feature! Shame you can't continue the Great Planted Tank series along side it though


----------



## George Farmer (13 Apr 2009)

Thanks, everyone!

Here's one biotope I plan on re-creating, 10 mins. from my house.  Fish and aquatic plants galore...


----------



## YzemaN (14 Apr 2009)

Ooh... Exiting.
I've been wanting to do a biotope since I started fishkeeping but got sidetracked by Amano and his minions . I've found it quite hard to find any decent detailed images of different biotopes. Most are just descriptions and we all know a picture is worth a 1000 words...


----------



## George Farmer (30 Apr 2009)

Thanks mate.

I've put an order in for my first fish...  One clue - Cambodia...


----------



## Simon D (30 Apr 2009)

That narrows it down to about 490 options!

Clue number 2?


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Apr 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Thanks mate.
> 
> I've put an order in for my first fish...  One clue - Cambodia...



A biotope with some gars or snakeheads?


----------



## George Farmer (30 Apr 2009)

Small fish - only a 63 litre tank.  No more clues - sorry!

Check out my blog -  http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/p ... blogid=272


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Apr 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Small fish - only a 63 litre tank.  No more clues - sorry!


I wouldn't think you were a monster fish fan, but was worth a shot


----------



## George Farmer (6 Jun 2009)

Well, I've done the first two biotopes - Cambodia blackwater and Tanganyikan shell-dweller.  I'm really happy with the results and look forward to seeing the features in PFK.  My best critic, Jeremy Gay approved too, which was a huge relief.

Next, I'm setting up a long-term low-tech 125 litre marine, whilst simultaneously continuing the freshwater series in my 63 litre.


----------



## glenn (6 Jun 2009)

excelent, i cant wait for the read, will you be doing any more biotopes on top of the Cambodia blackwater and Tanganyikan shell-dweller?
i wish you the best of luck with the marines, and cant wait to see what you come up with   should be brill if your other scapes are anything to go by :!:


----------



## aaronnorth (6 Jun 2009)

i thought you had some Tangs on your Flcikr but then i thought, nah, it must be a look alike tropical lol.

cant wait


----------



## George Farmer (7 Jun 2009)

glenn said:
			
		

> excelent, i cant wait for the read, will you be doing any more biotopes on top of the Cambodia blackwater and Tanganyikan shell-dweller?
> i wish you the best of luck with the marines, and cant wait to see what you come up with   should be brill if your other scapes are anything to go by :!:


Thanks, Glenn.

I'll be doing a series of at least six biotopes.  One of them from a UK stream!



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> i thought you had some Tangs on your Flcikr but then i thought, nah, it must be a look alike tropical lol.
> 
> cant wait


Yes mate.  Cute little things, aren't they?!  So intelligent, they aquascape the tank for you! lol


----------



## glenn (7 Jun 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I'll be doing a series of at least six biotopes.  One of them from a UK stream!


cool! where will you get the fish from :?:


----------



## George Farmer (7 Jun 2009)

glenn said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wildwoods, hopefully.


----------



## soton_dave (7 Jun 2009)

> I'll be doing a series of at least six biotopes.  One of them from a UK stream!


ive always wanted to do a stream tank for clown loach,a long,narrow tank with pumps at one end to simulate the flow,remember reading about one years ago,i think it may have been in pfk.

looking forward to the series  

cheers dave


----------



## George Farmer (7 Jun 2009)

Thanks, Dave.

I'll be doing a Myanmar mountain stream too...


----------



## Garuf (7 Jun 2009)

Has this series started then? Are you going to be posting them up on here?


----------



## Garuf (7 Jun 2009)

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgur ... X%26um%3D1


----------



## George Farmer (7 Jun 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Has this series started then? Are you going to be posting them up on here?


Hi Gareth,

It starts in the Sept issue.  If biotopes are your bag then Jeremy has done a really nice one on a Sri Lanka hill stream this month.

Here's a couple of shots from my Cambodian blackwater and Lake Tanganyika shell dweller set-ups.

I'll post more photos once they've been published. 








 

As much as I dearly love planted tanks, and always will, it is nice to try my hand at other aspects of fishkeeping.  I'm honored that PFK have put their faith in me to do this series, as they could have asked someone else who had far better knowledge and skill than I.

I hope I can do it the justice it deserves and hopefully help to educate and inspire the readers to try their hands at biotope aquaria, as well as the planted stuff.


----------



## Garuf (7 Jun 2009)

One of my school friends had shell dwellers, they're such characterful fish, love to rearrange everything though. What species did you get and what size tank did you use or should I just wait for it to be published?


----------



## George Farmer (7 Jun 2009)

Yeah, great little fish.  They have such purpose and are always so busy "automatically aquascaping"!

These little fellas are _N. multifasciatus_ in a 63 litre.


----------



## Garuf (7 Jun 2009)

Cheers George, I'm excited already, can't wait to see what you've done.


----------



## AdAndrews (15 Jun 2009)

got any more pics of the shell dwellers tank george? i am intrested in setting up a 60litre for some.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Jun 2009)

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> got any more pics of the shell dwellers tank george? i am intrested in setting up a 60litre for some.


Hi,

Great to hear that you want to set up a tank for shell dwellers.  You won't regret it.

Regarding photos, you'll have to wait until they're published in PFK I'm afraid.  The shell dweller biotope will be in the Oct issue, out in Sept.


----------



## AdAndrews (15 Jun 2009)

ok, i will have to wait then

thanks george


----------

